

Anoncvs (1996) - cnst
http://marc.info/?l=freebsd-hackers&m=94346786026588&w=2

======
joshavant
In his user history, you find this: 'BoS: NSA is monitoring key internet
routers' on 1996-06-12

[http://marc.info/?l=best-of-
security&m=96843702620513&w=2](http://marc.info/?l=best-of-
security&m=96843702620513&w=2)

